# Locked my keys in the trunk



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

I did a search and didn't see this come up before, so I thought I would offer my experience as a word of warning:
I accidentally locked my keys in the trunk this morning when I got to work.







AAA came out and used an inflatable bag to create a space in the passenger window (after assuring me it wouldn't misalign my window) and then inserted a fancy pole through the opening to move the door handle and open the door. Of course, the second he opened it, the alarm went off. I quickly ran over to the driver side to pop the trunk release button to open the trunk and get my key to turn off the alarm, but it was diabled because of the alarm going off. So then I remembered I could get into the trunk through the back seat...except that I was out shopping this weekend and had the top down and locked it so no one could get my packages in the trunk. Yep, you got it--I never unlocked it.








AAA wanted to call a locksmith, but I ended up just calling my husband and having him go home and get my spare key. He was NOT happy with me. Note to self: leave pass door to trunk unlocked..."just in case." Oh yeah, and a new rule: the car doesn't get locked unless all doors and trunk lids are closed!!!!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Locked my keys in the trunk (griffsmom)*

Curious, did you try to use the VW emblem on the truck lid after the doors were unlocked? But I suspect if the remote trunk button on the door didn't work the emblem probably would not work as well.
There was a thread about this topic a while back. Might be archived now. It talked about setting your MFD options to unlock both driver and passenger doors with one press of the unlock button on the remote. This will also unlock the trunk (because the trunk is tied to the passenger door) with a single press of unlock so now there is never a need to use the middle trunk button on the remote. This way if you slam your trunk lid closed with your keys in the trunk your doors are still unlocked so this situation should never happen again. I have mine set this way and I never have seen a need to use the middle trunk button on the remote.



_Modified by solarflare at 4:53 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Locked my keys in the trunk (solarflare)*

Erik, That's great advice. I think it would really help if it were in a more prominent place on the forum. Maybe the mods can add it to the FAQ section.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Locked my keys in the trunk (solarflare)*

Just a note to anyone with a base model - you cannot make this change yourself using the stalk controls. You have to have the dealer do it.
The idea of someone stealing packages through the pass through raises another question: I wonder if somehow, they could open the trunk from the inside using the safety in-case-you-try-to-lock-someone-in-the-trunk-latch (but how? they would need some kind of long tool) would that set off the alarm?


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Locked my keys in the trunk (griffsmom)*

Hi Lori! I haven't done that in my Eos yet, but I have in another car. I feel your pain!
Hope you are still loving your Eos -- I've only had mine a month -- it's totally awesome so far.
Happiest of holidays and a happy, healthy, peaceful 2008 to you . . .
To everyone on the forum too!
Roberta


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Locked my keys in the trunk (griffsmom)*

Those pesky darn alarms!
Do alarms really detract thieves?
Merry Christmas!


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Locked my keys in the trunk (jnhashmi)*

Actually, if you pull the orange tab right beside the ski-passthrough entry (after you remove the center between the back seats, from inside the car), you can pop the trunk. You don't need to reach the glow-in-the-dark one inside the trunk lid.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Locked my keys in the trunk (ashbinder)*

I wonder if that would set off the alarm?


----------



## lamedic91 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Locked my keys in the trunk (jnhashmi)*

Wow, Lori I did the same exact thing WORD for WORD! Except I can't find my spare key so I had to start digging and pushing with all my might to get into that small space in the back seat to try and get my keys. I was sucessful after about 20 minutes with multiple scrapes/scratches on my arm. The alarm woke anyone up who was not already!


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

i can totally relate!
i was in texas and shut my trunk and bam...the keys were in there. 
i had to get my spare fedexed to me from dc.
(i should have taken them with me in the first place!!!!)
happy holidays.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Locked my keys in the trunk (griffsmom)*

Thanks for all the replies and for being so kind as to not call me stupid!!








Erik, that is a great suggestion, and while I don't distinctly recall if I had the precense of mind to try the VW emblem handle, I think that I would have and that it must not have worked. I did a search for the MFD discussion and only came up with this archived thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3242641 However, I'm going to check my MFD and make the change--it can't be that difficult. It won't prevent me from locking my keys in the trunk, but at least I like not having to push the remote button twice to open the passenger door!








Mike, unfortunately, I had locked the interior pass-thru and couldn't remove the center part to access the orange pull-tab. Believe me, if I could have accessed that tab, I would have pulled it!








Roberta, glad to hear you are loving your car--me too! 
Hope everyone's holidays were merry.







Happy New Year!


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I never push the button to lock the car until i've started to walk away from the car, at which point, i turn around, look at the side markers to ensure the headlights were not left on, and then i press the lock button.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Locked my keys in the trunk (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
There was a thread about this topic a while back. Might be archived now. It talked about setting your MFD options to unlock both driver and passenger doors with one press of the unlock button on the remote. This will also unlock the trunk (because the trunk is tied to the passenger door) with a single press of unlock so now there is never a need to use the middle trunk button on the remote. This way if you slam your trunk lid closed with your keys in the trunk your doors are still unlocked so this situation should never happen again. I have mine set this way and I never have seen a need to use the middle trunk button on the remote.

The only danger this might present is greater risk of robbery or carjacking, due to the passenger door being unlocked every time. I wait to unlock my driver's door until I can see the door (and that nobody is crouching beside it), but I don't circle the car every time.
I don't _think_ that is a great risk in my area, but "better safe than sorry"-- don't want to learn the hard way. Females _may_ be at greater risk as a target, as well as those in mega-cities such as DC or NYC.
hmm...I'm torn between options. If the keys were not so tricky and expensive, I would get one of those plastic, credit-card keys made out of plastic, which you keep in your wallet. I don't suppose you want do anything similar with VW keys (_if anybody knows different, please say so_)
William


----------

